# Audi A3 Starting issues when warm



## darkpacket (Mar 5, 2015)

I am having a problem with my Audi A3 1999

It won’t start when the engine is warm and has been sitting for a longer than 15 minutes ( it will start if I put a little bit of pressure on the gas pedal)

Drive the car engine warm – Park – come back 15 minutes later start car it then stalls (car starts revs up but the revs drop to low and stall) 
Everything runs fine besides this (if I turn the car off and start within 2 minutes no troubles restarting when warm)

It is easy to start when its warm as i just have to give it a little Gas and it starts fine when warm


----------



## darkpacket (Mar 5, 2015)

Im going to try replace the COOLANT TEMP SENSOR SENDER and see how we get on.


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, first check the throttle if its clean enough, am also thinking of Crankshaft Position Sensor but cant be sure unless u connect a scan tool to the car n tell us the results.
Cheers n hope that helps


----------

